# Here's my collection



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

I noticed a number of the members in this forum are also keeping discus. Here are some of the discus that i have.


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

...............


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Great discus, and welcome to the forum . Where did you get those fish, the red and white or what ever you call that red and white discus is amazing.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, you have a nice collection there.

I don't think I've ever met you, do you sell to the general public or wholesale?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

man, those are wicked fish!

welcome to GTAA.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy!....those discus are amazing!

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

wow those Discus are very nice!!! I was wondering if you sell to local people?


----------

